# Duratouch sticky?



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

Have a Browning ABolt varmint stalker with the duratouch stock. Havent taken it out the safe in a couple months. The stock is very sticky. Any idea how to clean it? If I rub a fingernail across it a layer of something comes off. 

Sent from Coop's S5 on Tapacrapatalk


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I use nothing but Strike Hold on all my guns (and anything that needs oil or cleaning)....do a google search and watch some videos....


----------



## toma (Oct 10, 2007)

Duratouch sux


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

toma said:


> Duratouch sux


Yup. If it's coming off Browning will make it right with you. But if I was you I'd ditch it after they replaced it cause it will do it again.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

Would I be better off to the stock hydrodipped? Or is it best to get it replaced then dip the replacement?

Sent from Coop's S5 on Tapacrapatalk


----------



## Skeeterdone (Jun 21, 2014)

Dura touch is ok if your shootin clay.. But kinda sux when its stuck to your clothing. Ducks are decoying and ya look like a retard lickin pudding trying to get it to your shoulder..


----------

